# WTB SCD3 19 or SCD4 18- found



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Michigan Wheel Ballistic 19p x 13.5” lab finished


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Stevie said:


> Michigan Wheel Ballistic 19p x 13.5” lab finished


I know it's a long shot due to the age of this post but is this prop still available and do you think it would work out on a Maverick hpx-v17 with a 90 SHO?


----------

